
Produck: Simple and Powerful Project Management Software - leozakour
https://www.produck.io
======
leozakour
Produck is simple, beautiful, and powerful project management software for
product teams. Some key features:

\- Inline rich text editor for task descriptions \- Status, Priority, Multiple
Assignees, and more \- List and Kanban board views \- Group issues by
Assignee, Status, Priority, Type, Labels... \- Burndown & Sprint Reports \-
Project & Sprint Overview

We started Produck with the vision of creating project management software
that offers everything you need as a product team, wrapped in a beautiful and
delightful experience. We’ve always loved the simplicity of Asana and the
powerful features Jira offers, but we felt there was something missing in the
middle: a tool that has the power product teams need and the simplicity
everyone enjoys.

We are just getting started! We are on a mission to make everyone more
efficient, and with that in mind we have a lot of great features in the works:
inbox, workflow builder, more integrations, multi-language, Gantt, and AI to
help you out.

I appreciate your time trying Produck and I would love your feedback!

